# How to pack the Badlands 2800



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

For those of you that have had the chance to pack a deer out with this pack, how did you arrange the pieces in the pack? Has anyone been able to get an entire deer out in one load? I would appreciate any ideas........I am sure there is someone out there that has this down to a science(EPEK).

Thanks


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Basically you bone it out and put the meat in up to 4 bags. Depending on the size 
of the deer you should be able to get it all in your pack.

head gear should lash to the top. - don't forget your orange if hunting during that season.


----------

